# SCB F-22ss / Mercury Racing 300XS



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

SCB F-22ss

Full Air Tunnel - Smoother - Faster!

I'll let owner tell all about it if he wants.

SCB Factory


----------



## Flash1 (Jul 10, 2009)

Sick.....


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice buggy. Looks fast............


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Slick!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Really nice setup and beautiful lines.


----------



## cg_wilson2003 (Jun 2, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Heard mid 90's....pretty sick!


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

younggun55 said:


> Heard mid 90's....pretty sick!


Crazy


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

younggun55 said:


> Heard mid 90's....pretty sick!


Is that speed or dollars....lol 
Absolutely beautiful boats .......someday.....!


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

We can all dream!


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

definately my dream rig....


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

It is unbelievable! Leave it to SCB to take a boat thats already unmatched and make it even better.

Anyone that wants a demo just let us know!


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Crazy. Very nice ride


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Pure boat pron. True badassery.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

That boat is flying - guessing around 90 MPH.. Perfect water too, slightly choppy for the slip, not too choppy.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Love the sound of a Mercury barking. Sweet boat josh!


----------



## DrawDown (Jan 14, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Love the sound of a Mercury barking. Sweet boat josh!


Hellz yea!


----------



## LMC Marine Service (Sep 25, 2009)

sweet rig!!


----------



## shoalcat_james (Sep 18, 2007)

Just curious, "full air tunnel"? Different bottom hull design or a air inducted system like the Lamivent system on a New Water Boat Works? Not trying to start a issue, wondering what was changed for this new design?


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

no center pod on the SS so it packs more air, im so ready to take a ride on this beast!


----------



## shoalcat_james (Sep 18, 2007)

Gotcha. Thank you for the info. Like I said, just wondering. Wonder if Eric could post a bottom pic of each to show the difference.

I guess from what I think your saying. It will give up some draft?


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

ya it gives up a little draft maybe half an inch or so.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Drafts a little more, not as stable at low speeds without air under it BUT, faster, handles loads better, handles and rides better at speed (although center pod boat is fantastic too) and has motor mounted higher so in theory will run and prob jump up a little shallower (haven't tested or proven that yet).

A little give and take from the normal center pod SCB hulls but without a doubt by far the fastest boat empty or loaded leaving any boat ramp to go fishing around here.

We have a Recon tower in the plans coming soon - Recon Tower and this F22SS make a nasty combination - won't get beat because of equipment now just gotta find some fish lol.

Anyone that wants a ride, just let me know - happy to demo.


----------



## shoalcat_james (Sep 18, 2007)

Its amazing. All the SCB boat's are so cool.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

fishnfool said:


> Drafts a little more, not as stable at low speeds without air under it BUT, faster, handles loads better, handles and rides better at speed (although center pod boat is fantastic too) and has motor mounted higher so in theory will run and prob jump up a little shallower (haven't tested or proven that yet).
> 
> A little give and take from the normal center pod SCB hulls but without a doubt by far the fastest boat empty or loaded leaving any boat ramp to go fishing around here.
> 
> ...


Which one is faster yours or Ardoins lol?


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

younggun55 said:


> Which one is faster yours or Ardoins lol?


Jason's boat is an all new custom top/deck that he and Eric dreamed up but the bottom is the normal stingray bottom - so my boat is faster but again - that doesn't mean better, some give and take.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Search = SCB Recon
&
Destroy = SCB F-22

Speaking of Recon's. We started building the mold this week. Won't be long now till the SCB Recon's are unleashed.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I got a chill in my spine from that photo tks man just just wow.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*Rear Seat*

F-22 seating for 4-5 people.
Light weight & removes in a couple minutes w/o tools.


----------



## trntybay99 (Jan 9, 2011)

That boat is unreal! Great work!


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Nice... being able to carry 4 or 5 people opens that F-22 up to a whole new market of buyers.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Oh my. I really would like to have that boat.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Works of art! Nice job once again.


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

It is headed to Corpus tomorrow for the weekend (with the back seat in) if anyone wants to check it out.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Take me for a ride man, I'm in corpus and free tomorrow


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Really digging on that back seat. Looks good, dont know if I'd want to be sitting there at 80 though, front seats would draw a premium.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Full Throttle BoatWorks said:


> It is headed to Corpus tomorrow for the weekend (with the back seat in) if anyone wants to check it out.


Maybe see you on the water. Will be in the Rockport/Port A area tomorrow through the weekend.


----------



## C N Spots (Apr 18, 2005)

Where are the seat belts? lol
Nice Rides for sure!! Fastest in the bay for sure!!


----------



## Trout Master (Feb 25, 2011)

Thats awesome, love the boat, i will be looking at scb for my next ride


----------



## chuck115 (Feb 18, 2009)

saw it last night when the wife and i left La Playa near rodd field.......she liked it but said she would rather have more of a "fishing" type boat.......so i'll be showing her the stingray


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

will it get up very easy with 5 people back there?


----------

